# FOR INFO - Nuffield Health Glasgow Clinic Board



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Not sure if any of you are considering Nuffield Health Glasgow - If you are the clinic have requested a board, so here is the place to post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=564.0

KA xxx


----------

